# New ac but water in drain pan



## Mlohani1 (6 mo ago)

I have got new units installed in attic. Every time one of the unit starts, for few seconds it pours water in drain pan and then it stops. I am seeing water coming out of regular drain line as well. It looks like the first burst of water coming in drain line and then it goes in regular drain. I have checked where my regular drain in terminating under the sink and i can see it is not clogged and water coming out of it.


----------



## Mlohani1 (6 mo ago)




----------

